# Kata videos from my school's invitational tournament in November '09



## Stac3y

The first two are my sons; the third is me. This was the first tournament my older son ever did kata in, and the second for my younger son (first time with a bo.)


----------



## Ironcrane

So now you're starting to bring home even more trophies then before? I bet your Husband loves that. And why isn't he practicing? It seems likes he's the only one missing now. He should bring home trophies too


----------



## searcher

Stacey-do you all have a seperate weapons class or is it something you all dabble in and teach yourself?


----------



## wade

Sta3cy, thanks for sharing, that was enjoyable to watch. Good luck in your future tournaments.


----------



## KELLYG

Cool Kata.  Your boys did good too.  Are the weapons forms set like in regular Kata or are they self made?


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler

Very nice videos , love your side kicks!


----------



## Stac3y

searcher said:


> Stacey-do you all have a seperate weapons class or is it something you all dabble in and teach yourself?


 
The kids learn weapons in Demo Team class; since I do fan, I have to teach myself. Part of the adult black belt test is on 5 weapons (bo, sai, nunchaku, arnis, and tonfa); we don't have official classes on that, so we have to work from a manual and beg black belts to teach us outside of class. I think it's meant to show our commitment to learning.....


----------



## Stac3y

KELLYG said:


> Cool Kata. Your boys did good too. Are the weapons forms set like in regular Kata or are they self made?


 
Thanks! The weapons kata are not set; my older son's kama form is an adaptation of one of our empty hand forms (Hein 4), and my younger son made his bo kata up by himself, which is why it's so very short. I helped him a bit, but I know very little about bo, so I have now pawned him off on the Demo Team instructors for more help.


----------



## searcher

Stac3y said:


> my younger son made his bo kata up by himself, which is why it's so very short.
> 
> I helped him a bit, but I know very little about bo,
> 
> so I have now pawned him off on the Demo Team instructors for more help.


 

Mind if I make a suggestion?     If heisgoing to perform an "Open" style bo kata, he isgoing to need to do some drills.     Get Casey Marks Bo Drills from Black and Blue Video.     Then get him the Total Bo with Mike Bernardo.    The two videos together, will make his bo kata even better.

If you all were close to me, I would teach him one of my open kata.   They were pretty good back in the day, but may not be up to par in todays competition climate.


----------



## Stac3y

searcher said:


> Mind if I make a suggestion? If heisgoing to perform an "Open" style bo kata, he isgoing to need to do some drills. Get Casey Marks Bo Drills from Black and Blue Video. Then get him the Total Bo with Mike Bernardo. The two videos together, will make his bo kata even better.
> 
> If you all were close to me, I would teach him one of my open kata. They were pretty good back in the day, but may not be up to par in todays competition climate.


 
Thanks! I'll look for those. Fortunately, he's got some great teachers who are also great competitors. I'd be the first to say he's got a long way to go, but he's got lots of time to do it--he's just 9. He's also been learning a bo kata that they are teaching the whole team, but he didn't know it well enough to do it at that tournament. I'm proud of his creativity, for sure.


----------



## Tez3

Okay being pendantic here lol but he's using Jo not Bo. Bo would be too big for him. The reason I mention though is because there are katas for Jo which might make it a lot easier for him rather than using movements for the longer Bo.


----------



## Stac3y

Tez3 said:


> Okay being pendantic here lol but he's using Jo not Bo. Bo would be too big for him. The reason I mention though is because there are katas for Jo which might make it a lot easier for him rather than using movements for the longer Bo.


 
Hey Tez, what's the cut off length for bo/jo? His is 54"; ProForce calls it a bo, but they may be using the term loosely. We had to get him such a short one because he's only about 4'7" (he'll claim 4'9" if you ask him, but he'll be fibbing.)


----------



## Tez3

Stac3y said:


> Hey Tez, what's the cut off length for bo/jo? His is 54"; ProForce calls it a bo, but they may be using the term loosely. We had to get him such a short one because he's only about 4'7" (he'll claim 4'9" if you ask him, but he'll be fibbing.)


 
Oh bless him! 

Jo staffs are around 40-50ish inches. Bo staffs much longer at about 60-80in.  Jo staff aren't cut off Bo staff, they are a very good weapon in their own right which is why I wondered if he would find it more satisfying to do Jo staff katas which are made for that size of staff. 

We have both Bo and Jo in our club, the Jo are nicely balanced for the children some of whom are smaller than your son lol!

http://www.black-eagle.co.uk/martial-arts-weapons-staffs-c-42_54.html


----------



## Tensei85

Nice vid's thanks for posting! It's great to have an activity that the family can do together.


----------



## Yondanchris

You guys did great Stacy, 


 The kids look like they will become good martial artists, especially with time. 

You did a very interesting form, It reminded me very much of a combination of several SKK (Shaolin Kenpo Karate) forms (Pinian 4, Kata 1 &2) 

*Warning: Constructive Critizism* 

Good high kicks, focus, drive, and recovery from in-balace. 

areas to work on (IMO): 
Transitions between stances, especially twist and stances immediately after 180Deg turns. 

Hand positioning and transition, I would have said to take the transitions a hair slower and continue your focus and power through the transitions. 

I may be nit picking, and I admit I do not know your style, so take everything I say with a LARGE grain of salt!! 

*End of Warning*

My Humble and Ignorant .02 Cents, 

Chris


----------



## Stac3y

Nidanchris said:


> You guys did great Stacy,
> 
> 
> The kids look like they will become good martial artists, especially with time.
> 
> You did a very interesting form, It reminded me very much of a combination of several SKK (Shaolin Kenpo Karate) forms (Pinian 4, Kata 1 &2)
> 
> *Warning: Constructive Critizism*
> 
> Good high kicks, focus, drive, and recovery from in-balace.
> 
> areas to work on (IMO):
> Transitions between stances, especially twist and stances immediately after 180Deg turns.
> 
> Hand positioning and transition, I would have said to take the transitions a hair slower and continue your focus and power through the transitions.
> 
> I may be nit picking, and I admit I do not know your style, so take everything I say with a LARGE grain of salt!!
> 
> *End of Warning*
> 
> My Humble and Ignorant .02 Cents,
> 
> Chris


 
Thanks, Chris. I hope I've improved all those things since last November. I have made some changes to the kata, but I don't have current video, unfortunately.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Nice vids!  Always good to see your kids compete!  You looked good in your kata.  Nice power and good control, particularly on your kicks.  

Daniel


----------

